# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  privatna patronažna sestra

## antigona

Zanima me da li neko ima za preporučiti privatnu patronažnu sestru (ako zatreba) 
jer koliko čitam većina patronažnih koje šalje dom zdravlja su koma i jedva čekaš da ih se riješiš.

----------


## elie

u principu probaj vidjet kakva ti je patronazna, nama je nasa bila super, ja sam bila u pocetku skepticna (prije nego sto je dosla), ali na kraju se pokazala izvrsnom.

----------


## bucka

saljem pp!  :Wink:

----------


## tresnjica

Joj i ja bi pp sa informacijama....
Hvala  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

zasto mislis da bi privatna bila bolja od one iz doma zdravlja, ne kuzim?
i medju jednima i drugima ima dobrih i losih, mozda nabasas na neku super modernu i educiranu iz DZ-a, ili na privatnu sa zastarjelim idejama i savjetima...

----------


## bucka

ova "moja" sestra je stvarno za preporucit!!
mene je spasila nakon dolaska doma iz rodilista!

----------


## antigona

raspitat ću se ja i za našu iz DZ, ali za svaki slučaj da imam plan B.

----------


## Maxime

antigona, budi oprezna s privatnim patronaznim sestrama, ja imam horor iskustvo! Dosla nam je u 2 navrata sestra po preporuci prijatelja koja nam je toliko gluposti nadrobila da sam zavrsila na Apaurinima   :Evil or Very Mad:  Patronazna naseg doma zdravlja je stigla u ponedjeljak i PREKRASNA je! Uzima si vremena koliko god treba da odgovori na nasa silna pitanja, temeljito pogleda principessu i nakon obavljenog posla jos poprica s nama u totalno opustenoj atmosferi. Ukoliko postoji nagrada za najbolju patronaznu, rado bi nominirali nasu   :Wink:

----------


## k2007

da ne otvaram novi topic, imam pitanje na ovom :

jesam li obavezna javiti se p.sestri (bilo privatnoj ili iz DZ)?
prošlo je 3 tjedna otkako sam rodila i nisam je zvala jer prvo ne znam kome se uopće trebam javiti, drugo mislim da nema potrebe. imam veliku pomoć od mame, a ako ne daj Bože bude nekih problema radije bi otišla pedijatru.

čula sam da većina p.sestara samo pije kavu i onda očekuje neku lovu ili bombonijere i sl.

naravno, neke mi žene kažu da su im puno pomogle savjetima, ali nekako mi se ne sviđa ideja da me netko 'nadzire'

----------


## patricija

mislim da se ne trebas javiti

----------


## skviki

Koliko ja znam, kada rodiš rodilište
na temelju tvoje adrese obavještava patronažu.
Ona te onda kontaktira telefonom i dogovarate se za prvi posjet.

----------


## Marinela123

Poštovana Bucka,

možeš li mi molim te poslati broj od svoje patronažne sestre...Unaprijed sam ti zahvalna , Marinela!

----------


## Michifu

> Poštovana Bucka,
> 
> možeš li mi molim te poslati broj od svoje patronažne sestre...Unaprijed sam ti zahvalna , Marinela!


Ovo ti je jako star topic, pa ako ti treba patronažna javi mi se na pp da ti pošaljem kontakt (naša je u ZG).

----------


## Vlahovic.nikolina

Ja bi isto molila broj od privatne patronazne sestre u Zagrebu, živim na Lanistu. Samo molim da mi date broj od neke provjereno dobre. Puno hvala!

----------


## bucka

nisam sigurna da li ova "naša" patronažna još uvijek radi (ipak je prošlo 5,5 godina), pa molim na pp kontakt od neke "provjerene" patronažne sestre.
btw. nakon prvog poroda doma sam stigla u sub ujutro sa zastojem mlijeka u cickama, mala plače, ne može ništa povući, meni sve više kvrga u njima, a "obična" patronažna dolazi u pon ili ut (do tada bi ja valjda već završila sa ozbiljnim mastitisom)
ovako je ta "privatna" patronažna došla kod nas već istu večer, razbila mi kvrge, izdojila, malu okupala, odrezala noktiće...
kao što sam već napisala, žena me je spasila!

----------


## meda

> Koliko ja znam, kada rodiš rodilište
> na temelju tvoje adrese obavještava patronažu.
> Ona te onda kontaktira telefonom i dogovarate se za prvi posjet.


tako i ja znam. tj. tako je mm-u rekla doktorica u bolnici, da oni salju patronaznu prema mjestu prebivalista. pa tako  meni nisu poslali jer sam otisla iz bolnice na vlastiti zahtjev. 

ja sam naravno bila sretna sto mi nije dolazila, kupili smo vagu, a za sve ostale ozbiljne probleme tu je pedijatar, bolnica itd. a za dojenje je bolje se oslonit na SOS, kad me trebalo izmasirat tu je bio mm. za ovu privatnu patronaznu nisam znala.

----------


## ninče

Pohvalila bih svoju patronažnu sestru koja je nadležna za Lanište. Žena je zbilja prekrasna i uvijek raspoložena pomoći u savjetima ali i pokazati. I sad nakon tri mjeseca mogu ju slobodno nazvati i pitati za savjet jer je ostavila svoj broj. Malo je takvih osoba i treba ih pohvaliti. :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mogu dobiti par kontakta za privanih patronažnih službi na pp?

----------


## Charlie

Mi smo se bili dogovorili s jednom simpatičnom sestrom iz rodilišta da nam dođe van svog radnog vremena. Pretpostavljam da nije sasvim po zakonu ali budući da nam se "službena" patronažna nikad nije pojavila a nama je bila prva beba ja bih opet isto postupila. Dolazila nam je par puta, za prvo kupanje, kasnije jednom za rezanje noktića i kontrolu soora u ustima (ja ga nisam prepoznala). S dojenjem nije srećom bilo problema pa mi za to nije trebala.

----------


## tarentina

Malo kasnim, ali može i meni koji broj privatne patronažne? Neke drage, ne zatucane, ugodne osobe? Koja usput i zna svoj posao?. Upoznala sam svoju tijekom trudnoće i grozna mi je  :Sad:

----------


## daddycool

tarentina, imaš mail

----------


## dutka_lutka

Preporučila bih primalje koje šalje Komora primalja. U Komori se održavaju i tečajevi za trudnice, a tečaj drži pet primalja, od kojih su dvije licencirane međunarodne IBCLC savjetnice za dojenje.  :Smile: 




> Moguće je dogovoriti i individualne konzultacije u trudnoći (razgovor s primaljom ovisno o mjestu u kojem želite roditi) ili posjet educiranih primalja i/ili savjetnica za dojenje nakon poroda. Možemo vam pomoći pri prvom kupanju bebe, njezi pupka, problemima oko dojenja... i to sve u vašem domu. 
> Cijena dvosatnih individualnih konzultacija iznosi 250 kn.


Evo i linka:

http://www.komora-primalja.hr/420-ss...ve-su-u-tijeku

I trudnički tečaj im je za preporučiti.  :Smile:  Tečaj se održava svaki mjesec, ili svaki drugi, ovisno o interesu.

https://www.facebook.com/messages/74...app_4949752878

----------


## celibidache

postovane,ako moze hitno broj od neke patronazne sestre koja dolazi privatno!  unaprijed hvala

----------


## ann-zgb

zasto ne probate obicnu iz doma zdravlja?lose iskustvo prije,ili neki drugi razlog?jer privatna patronaza ne postoji u HR/bar jos ne za sada  :Smile: .razumijem mame koje zele dobiti vrhunsku skrb,na koju imaju pravo.ali nije uvijek mjerilo ako platite da cete dobiti kvalitetniju uslugu/ne samo u patronazi 
malo procackajte po forumu,ne znam jeste li trudnica ili mama -u svakom slucaju sretna potraga

----------


## pchelica

Pozdrav! Ja sam friska mama od prije 3 dana. Jos uvijek sam u bolnici jer sam rodila carskim rezom. Sada se vec raspitujem za patronaznu sestru jer mi je to dosta bitno, a volila bih da je to osoba s kojom se mogu privatno dogovoriti. Ne bih cekala nekoga iz svog doma zdravlja. Ako imate nekakvu preporuku ili kontakt bila bih jako zahvalan. Srdacan pozdrav!

----------


## kahna

Ne možeš primati pp, teško da će ti netko ovdje pisati neke kontakte
na kojem području živiš?

Pokušaj kontaktirati svoju patronažnu, ne vejrujem da se baš dugo čeka, samo je pitanje tko će ti doći  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Možda da pitaš Hrv.komoru primalja
 radnim danom (pon. - pet.) od 8.00 - 16.00 sati: na broj telefona 01/ 5494 688 ili mob. 091 445 1093

Iako, patronažne sestre iz Doma zdravlja znaju biti odlične. Probaj prvo s njom. 
A možda ti uopće neće trebati i sve ćete sami učiniti. Jer, TI si mama, najbolje znaš svoju bebu.

----------


## pchelica

Zivim u zagrebu,na jarunu. Nisam nikad koristila nikakav forum pa eto ne znam kako se postavlja privatna posta. Shvacam da nitko ne zeli ostavljati brojeve mobitela. Uglavnom procackat cu svoje postavke i pokusati namjestiti to,iako mi je malo teze jer sve radim preko moba. Nemojte zamjeriti.  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

znam za ovo...
"Ako tek ulazite u majčinstvo i dobro bi vam  došla podrška, pomoć ili savjet pred kraj trudnoće, nakon poroda i  tijekom dojenja, možda vam treba DOULA. Usluga obuhvaća: pomoć oko  novorođenčeta, pomoć u kućanstvu, te podršku i savjetovanje majke u  prvim tjednima nakon poroda. "

ako će kome trebati, šaljem mob na pp

----------


## marina.lukacin

Ja bih možda pričekala s privatnom...

Iako sam imala grozno iskustvo sa svojom iz DZ... 
Prvo joj je trebalo tjedan dana da dođe, kad je došla, nije znala djetetu staviti tetra pelenu jer "to već 100 godina nijedna mama ne stavlja"...na mob se nije javljala a hitno sam ju trebala (bio je petak popodne), nego je nazvala nakon vikenda (u utorak čini mi se) i rekla "mobitel mi je bio na vibraciji u ruksaku. 

I da, i ja sam bila naivna i mislila da mama pretjeruje kad mi je rekla da nije presusretljiva jer očekuje poklon, i da joj nešto kupim i kuham joj kave. Ja sam naravno to odbila, ne pada mi napamet sva neispavan, izmorena i sl...nekome kupovati parfeme i bombonjere i nakuhavati kave da bi radio svoj posao  . I tako je gđa XY nakon dva kratka posjeta jasno rekla da ide na godišnji i da je do daljnjega nema... I to je bilo to, iako sam imala velikih problema ali nema veze...

Ali, znam da nije jedina u mom DZ pa idući put budem tražila "onu drugu"  :Very Happy:

----------


## bucka

sestra mi treba roditi za 3mjeseca pa molim ako netko ima frišku info o patronažnim sestrama koje u privatnom aranžmanu dolaze doma

----------


## flossycandy

Meni nije dolazila patronazna sestra. Naime, ovdje u Beču patronazna sestra dolazi jedino ako imaš tzv.ambulantni porod,odnosno ako isti dan (na svoj zahtjev) izlaziš iz bolnice. Ukoliko normalno ostaješ u bolnici par dana onda nemaš pravo na sestru osim ako je dodatno ne unajmis i platis. Ja sam prije poroda bila na mukama, koga da uzmem, kakva će biti, hoće li mi pomoci itd. Nakon poroda su mi sve pokazali u bolnici i ja sam shvatila da mi sestra uopće ne treba. Moj muz i ja smo razgovarali i odlučili da ćemo probati sami i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Smatram da, ako je sve u redu sa bebom i ako se mama dobro osjeća i ima pomoć i podršku partnera, patronaznu sestru zapravo ni ne treba :Wink:  :Klap:

----------


## daddycool

> Smatram da, ako je sve u redu sa bebom i ako se mama dobro osjeća i ima pomoć i podršku partnera, patronaznu sestru zapravo ni ne treba


nekome ne treba, nekome trebaju dvije. različiti smo. u HR je posjet socijalne patronaže obavezan.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nije nužno obavezno, ali žena i dijete imaju pravo na tu skrb.

----------


## daddycool

> Nije nužno obavezno, ali žena i dijete imaju pravo na tu skrb.


vjerojatno si u pravu ali meni nekako zvoni da smo je morali zvati jer da su nam rekli da ako ju ne zovemo da nas mogu prijaviti CZSS-u

----------


## klaudija

> nekome ne treba, nekome trebaju dvije. različiti smo. u HR je posjet socijalne patronaže obavezan.


Nije obavezan. za treće dijete nisam zvala, a nije ni došla sama

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Moguće je da se to uzme kao okolnost ako te već prati CZSS iz nekog razloga.

Ja znam žene koje rode recimo u rodilištu koje nije županijsko, i ako ne zovu patronažnu ona ne dođe jer ne zna da su rodile. Pa tako puno žena koje rađaju drugi, treći put ju uopće ne zovu.

----------


## ann-zgb

> vjerojatno si u pravu ali meni nekako zvoni da smo je morali zvati jer da su nam rekli da ako ju ne zovemo da nas mogu prijaviti CZSS-u


istina je da svaka mama ima pravo na besplatan posjet patronazne sestre,tzv *socijalne*.ako ne zelite posjet,vase je pravo to reci ako vas kontaktira i nitko to ne prijavljuje u CZSR.ne zaboravite da ulaze u privatni prostor,u vasu obitelj.i jedino vi mozete odluciti da li je trebate ili ne. privatna patronaza ne postoji/postoje one koje rade za cash na crno,ne mogu izdati racun.privat sluzbe koje napisu da rade patronazu---zakljucite sami.probajte nazvati HZZO i pitati mozete li otvoriti privatnu patronazu.mislim da ce odgovor biti negativan-bar kako sada stvari stoje.problem je sto majke nisu informirane o tome,kao ni dosta toga sto patr sestra zapravo radi.i u tome sto se taj posao radi na vise nacina,ovisi koja vas dopadne.ovo je samo info -ako placate nekog na crno,odgovoran je za sve sto napravi,ako vam se  socijalna ne svida,imate je pravo odbiti.majka ima pravo odluciti sama
https://hr-hr.facebook.com/144512595...pe=1&source=11
ovo npr nema veze sa patronazom,iako tako izgleda.iako su registrirani i izdaju racun za uslugu/ako se ne varam

----------


## ann-zgb

po datumu mi se cini da domaca poslovna djelatnost bas i ne sljaka-probajte kontaktirati ako nekog zanima

----------


## sirius

> vjerojatno si u pravu ali meni nekako zvoni da smo je morali zvati jer da su nam rekli da ako ju ne zovemo da nas mogu prijaviti CZSS-u


Patronaza je pravo , ali nije obaveza .
isto kao sto je pravo imati socijalnog pedijatra ili zubara.
obaveza je brinuti se za dobrobit djeteta ( da mu se osigura njega i skrb) , a kako ce to roditelji uciniti to je njihova stvar.
ali me ne bi cudilo da u rodilistu daju izjavu kakvu su ti dali ...

----------


## bodo

> nekome ne treba, nekome trebaju dvije. različiti smo. u HR je posjet socijalne patronaže obavezan.



Patronažna s. ima obvezu doći ako ju pozovete,nije ju obavezno zvati.
Ja ju s 2. djetetom nisam zvala

----------


## ann-zgb

> Patronaza je pravo , ali nije obaveza .
> isto kao sto je pravo imati socijalnog pedijatra ili zubara.
> obaveza je brinuti se za dobrobit djeteta ( da mu se osigura njega i skrb) , a kako ce to roditelji uciniti to je njihova stvar.
> ali me ne bi cudilo da u rodilistu daju izjavu kakvu su ti dali ...


ovo je potpuno tocno,od rijeci do rijeci  :Smile:

----------


## mamica13

Molim lijepo preporuke u PP za dobre privatne patronazne sestre!
Frendica treba doci iz rodilista sutra ili prekosutra, a do ponedjeljka joj nitko iz doma zdravlja ne moze doci.

Puno hvala unaprijed!

----------


## linalena

meni netreba patronažna za pomoć u prvim danima s bebom no treba mi netko tko bi mi pomagao hraniti bebu
mučimo se mjesecima (ima sad 1god i 9.5kor, jedva 6kg) bude kratkih uzleta ali najčešće je jako loše. kod njega je sve to iz medicinskih razloga (u obradi smo i ako se ne popravi ide na sondu)ali opet je sve na mami da da sve od sebe a ja više nemam kak i kud. zadnjih dana odbija i mlijeko, dohranu ni inače još nije prihvatio ajd malo čiste juhice il povremena uvljena žličica
trebam nekog da ga proba nahraniti i da mi kaže niste luda stvarno je problematičan

da li zna netko nekoga tko bi mi pomogao???? pliz pliz očajna sam i na rubu

----------


## sirius

> meni netreba patronažna za pomoć u prvim danima s bebom no treba mi netko tko bi mi pomagao hraniti bebu
> mučimo se mjesecima (ima sad 1god i 9.5kor, jedva 6kg) bude kratkih uzleta ali najčešće je jako loše. kod njega je sve to iz medicinskih razloga (u obradi smo i ako se ne popravi ide na sondu)ali opet je sve na mami da da sve od sebe a ja više nemam kak i kud. zadnjih dana odbija i mlijeko, dohranu ni inače još nije prihvatio ajd malo čiste juhice il povremena uvljena žličica
> trebam nekog da ga proba nahraniti i da mi kaže niste luda stvarno je problematičan
> 
> da li zna netko nekoga tko bi mi pomogao???? pliz pliz očajna sam i na rubu


Jeste u Zg?

Budem se malo raspitala.

----------


## sirius

I jos samo da dodam , sonda nije kraj svijeta .
Ali treba dobro razmisliti da li dobnosi vise koristi ili stete , obzirom na oralnu averziju.

----------


## linalena

da jesmo iz zagreba
i meni je jasno da sonda s jedne strane može  biti pozitivna (nadoknaditi će brže težinu) ali i negativnu (produbljivanje averzija)  no ipak bi je htjela izbjeći
obratila sam se i udruzi dadilja jer razmišljam možda uzeti baš dadilju da bude s nama kroz dan i da proba ispočetka s dohranom a i s dudom možda netko drugi ima više uspjeha od mene
sirius hvala

----------


## Mojca

Meni je nakon poroda dolazila privatna patronažna, ako sam dobro zapamtila tvoju lokaciju, mislim da ste gotovo i susjede. 
Žena je med sestra u Vg, jako pristupačna i draga. Želiš broj na pp?

----------


## Beti3

Čisto laički te pitam da li si probala dati svome djetetu da sam jede, možda bi time ta averzija bila manja. Neka moči prstiće i liže ih. Ili mu staviš malo hrane na žličicu, pa da sam papa. Može li on to? 
Možda je njemu muka od toga što ga stalno nutkaš. Da li jede ako ga tata hrani ili neko iz obitelji? Da li sjednete svi zajedno za stol, on u svoju stolicu i svi jedete? Možda, ako vidi vas, poželi i on? Ne znam situaciju, možda je sve ovo nemoguće. Govorim samo iz iskustva hranjenja djece koja ne vole baš jesti, ali inače OK.

Možda da mu daš neku drugu hranu, zanimljivog okusa, boje, teksture. Smije li držati voće rukom i jesti? Ili baby nibbler?

----------


## linalena

> Meni je nakon poroda dolazila privatna patronažna, ako sam dobro zapamtila tvoju lokaciju, mislim da ste gotovo i susjede. 
> Žena je med sestra u Vg, jako pristupačna i draga. Želiš broj na pp?


može, naravno

----------


## linalena

> Čisto laički te pitam da li si probala dati svome djetetu da sam jede, možda bi time ta averzija bila manja. Neka moči prstiće i liže ih. Ili mu staviš malo hrane na žličicu, pa da sam papa. Može li on to? 
> Možda je njemu muka od toga što ga stalno nutkaš. Da li jede ako ga tata hrani ili neko iz obitelji? Da li sjednete svi zajedno za stol, on u svoju stolicu i svi jedete? Možda, ako vidi vas, poželi i on? Ne znam situaciju, možda je sve ovo nemoguće. Govorim samo iz iskustva hranjenja djece koja ne vole baš jesti, ali inače OK.
> 
> Možda da mu daš neku drugu hranu, zanimljivog okusa, boje, teksture. Smije li držati voće rukom i jesti? Ili baby nibbler?



igra s hranom nam je svaki dan na "tacni", još nisam vidla da je ikaj stavio u usta a koristimo kuhanu jabuku, svježi sir, kremu, kuhani krumpir, komadiće banane, najčešće samo lupa po tome a kada i primi kaj u ruku s gađenjam ispusti, ak može a  ak ne onda protestira. Žličicu hoće primiti i staviti u usta i ak je kaj gušće onda i pocmače ali neće drugu. Hrani ga još moja mama i njoj jede koliko i meni, no ajd malo joj bolje jede dohranu jer je puno upornija, vremenski mislim, ona bi pol šalice juhe rastegnula na 1 sat pa bi da se onda odmara sat vremna. Onda gubimo obroke mlijeka pa je i počeo gubiti i na kilaži.  
Slabo uspostavlja kontakt očima, luta pogledom uokolo, ima strabizam, pa nas baš i ne doživljava za stolom, nije ono kak bi kao trebao pratiti moju ruku kako je prinosim svojim ustima pa da mljacka i traži on, za nas je to daleki SF.
Meni se čini da kod njega nije stvar da on ne voli hranu nego on ne voli hranjenje, dakle ta averzija. 
imamo posebnu kremu iz apoteke Fresubini, dajemo kalorično Infatrini mlijeko

ma ovako kada pišem stvarno smo sve prošli i pokušali a kao i da nam nema pomoći osim da se sve jednom prođe, kao što je prošlo svakodnevno povraćanje

----------


## Tanči

Moja kći je rođena u terminu kao ogromna beba 4250g
Dojila sam ju, a ona je non stop bljuckala.
Prva dva mjeseca je dobivala na težini i onda više ništa.
Da bi dosegla težinu od 5kg grozno smo se napatili.
Bljuckanje je prešlo u povraćanje.
Non stop do 3,5 godine.
Teški oblik GER-a
Skraćujem priču maksimalno.
U te 3,5 godine smo se napatili s hranom ko nitko.
Od velike bebe koja je s radošću jela, pretvorila se u bebu koja je stalno povraćala i odbijala hranu.
Logično jer ako joj je stalno zlo, dijete je to sebi povezalo uz hranu i vjerojatno zaključilo da bolje da ne jede, nego da se pati.
Prošli smo sve pretrage, ali i dalje ona minimalno jede.
I to samo mlijeko i poslije kad je bila veća tijesto.
Moja kći je othranjena na mlijeku i tijestu.
I to u snu.
Dok je spavala sam joj uvaljivala mlijeko.
Znala sam smućkati u boćicu mlijeko i one grisove kaj ima za kupiti u Mulleru i onda tak gusto, ali da ipak ide kroz dudu davati da jede.
Užas.
Umirala sam od straha kakve posljedice će imati takva prehrana.
Ali, evo, ona je danas ok.
14,5 g 175/60 zubi ok, kosti ok, željezo ok.
Hoću ti reći da mislim da trebate biti i dalje uporni.
Jer ako maleni ima samo 6kg s godinu dana, on nema ni snage. Znači da mu treba pomoć jer ne može on sam jesti.
Znam da je to grozna muka.
Znam kako se osjećaš.
Ali jednostavno moraš biti uporna.
Svakako ga pokušati nahraniti pa možda i u snu kako sam ja moju kći.
Želim vam puno, puno sreće i da uspijete.

----------


## Mojca

> može, naravno


Imaš pp.

----------


## jelena.O

tančinadam se da mala sad jede bolje i više

----------


## Tanči

> tančinadam se da mala sad jede bolje i više


Sada jede sve.
Ali do škole je bila teška muka s hranom.
Povraćat je prestala potpuno sa četri godine starosti, a meso, povrće...ajmo reći sve je počela jesti polaskom u školu u boravku sa ostalom djecom.
U vrtić nije išla.
Zato i velim da je to teška borba.
I *linalena* i njen malac će se još godinama mučiti, ali treba biti uporan.
Ja ne vidim drugog rješenja.
I ja ne bih pristala na sondu.
Ne samo što je to prisilno hranjenje, već djeca to i čupaju van.
Kad su mojoj u Klaićevoj to uspjeli stavit iz tek trećeg pokušaja, ona je neprestano plakala i vikala da ju boli.
Nakon dva dana sam tražila da izvade i odvela malu kući počela ju hranit onako kako sam već pisala.
U snu, doslovno na prevaru i onda strepila nad njom da se ne zagrcne i ne udahne izpovraćanu hranu.
I da, luda sam već bila od toga, ali prošlo je, preživjeli smo.

----------


## nin23

Ma moja ti je bila uzas, bila je svega tri puta po dvije minute. A bila je na trudnickom dobra patronazna u sesvetskom kraljevcu.

----------

